# Anyone Attending The CIA Next Year?



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I start in October of 07. Anyone else start there in september or after that?


----------



## djinsane (Mar 28, 2007)

i start in october to mang i cant wait i'm looking forword to it 
im going to be in a new state New york should be fun


----------



## chefmonica (Mar 21, 2007)

I start Le Cordon Bleu In Atlanta Ga on Oct 1, 2007:smiles: 

I can not wait!!


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

yeah i cant wait. How old are you DJ? Are you going in for Culinary Arts or Baking and Pastry?

AOS or BOS?


----------

